# Pay limits on bankers to be eased



## Brendan Burgess (29 Nov 2022)

Finance union welcomes Donohoe’s banker bonus move
					

Sinn Féin describes action as  ‘tone deaf’




					www.irishtimes.com
				




I will be discussing it with Pearse Doherty on the Last Word , Today FM at 17.10 today

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Nov 2022)

Retail Banking Review published






						Retail Banking Review - November 2022
					






					www.gov.ie


----------

